# puppy keeps biting the brush



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you grooming him on a table? I find that I have way more control and that the puppies are much better behaved. Other than that, don't molly-coddle him. Chances are he learned that when he bit the brush, you would stop. Smart dog. He has you well trained.

Praise and treat for good behavior, but don't be afraid to firmly correct poor behavior. If one of my Poodle puppies bit the brush while I was grooming, I would grab it by the muzzle, squeeze hard and tell him to knock it off.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I give him a good workout before I groom him. A tired puppy is a good puppy. Cbrand is right don't put up with any nonsense. I take his muzzle and tell him no. I don't squeeze - I have a toy.


----------

